# Manifold paint



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi - Any suggestions for exhaust manifold paint that won't flake etc?

Also - Anyone used camcote? if so, does anyone know anywhere near Yorkshire that does this?

thanks


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Can't reccomend any specific paints, but frost.co.uk do a large selection. As long as its rated to about 650deg+ it should be fine i would have thought, on a road car anyway.


----------



## pre620ti (Nov 25, 2007)

I used the Halfords own very high temperature paint on the manifold on my Rover turbo and so far that is perfect with no signs of fading or flaking:car:


----------



## Gunn79 (Sep 9, 2007)

You could try getting the manifold ceramic coated. Benefits from heat insulation as well.


----------



## jeeves_101 (Dec 29, 2007)

as pre620ti said, i myself used the halfords spray hi-temp paint on my honda manifold, and on the rocker covers of my saxo vts, and have never had any problems with it.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I fancy the ceramic coating - going to check prices out for manifold and downpipe..........


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

As above,halfrauds high temp.I used it on my 420's manifold and brake calipers (satin black) with no problems


----------

